# Canon 6D Official



## sovietdoc

Body typeBody typeMid-size SLRSensorImage ratio w:h3:2Effective pixels20.2 megapixelsSensor sizeFull frame (36 x 24 mm)Sensor typeCMOSProcessorDigic 5+ImageISOAuto, 100  25600 in 1/3 stops, plus 50, 51200, 102400 as optionWhite balance presets6Custom white balanceYesImage stabilizationNoUncompressed formatRAWJPEG quality levelsFine, NormalOptics & FocusAutofocus 

Contrast Detect (sensor)
Phase Detect
Multi-area
Selective single-point
Single
Continuous
Face Detection
Live View
 Manual focusYesNumber of focus points11Lens mountCanon EF mountFocal length multiplier1×Screen / viewfinderArticulated LCDFixedScreen size3.2&#8243;Screen dots102,400Touch screenYesScreen typeClear View II TFT LCDLive viewYesViewfinder typeOptical (pentaprism)Viewfinder coverage97 %Viewfinder magnification0.71×Photography featuresMinimum shutter speed30 secMaximum shutter speed1/8000 secAperture priorityYesShutter priorityYesManual exposure modeYesSubject / scene modesYesBuilt-in flashNoExternal flashYes (Hot shoe)Continuous driveYes (4.5 fps)Self-timerYes (2 or 10 sec)Metering modes 

Multi
Center-weighted
Spot
Partial
 Exposure compensation±5 EV (at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV steps)AE Bracketing±3 (3 frames at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV steps)WB BracketingYes (3 frames in either blue/amber or magenta/green axis)Videography featuresFormat 

H.264
 MicrophoneMonoSpeakerMonoResolutions1920 x 1080 (29.97, 25, 23.976 fps fps), 1280 x 720 (59.94, 50 fps), 640 x 480 (25, 30 fps)Videography notes1080 and 720 intra or inter frame, 480 inter frameStorageStorage typesSD/SDHC/SDXCConnectivityUSBUSB 2.0 (480 Mbit/sec)HDMIYes (HDMI Mini)WirelessBuiltInRemote controlYes (Remote control with N3 type contact, Wireless Controller LC-5, Remote Controller RC-6)PhysicalEnvironmentally sealedYes (Splash and dust resistant)BatteryBattery PackBattery descriptionLithium-Ion LP-E6 rechargeable battery & chargerWeight (inc. batteries)770 g (1.70 lb / 27.16 oz)Dimensions145 x 111 x 71 mm (5.71 x 4.37 x 2.8&#8243Other featuresOrientation sensorYesTimelapse recordingYes (by cable and PC)GPSBuiltInGPS notesImage tagging and tracking modes

Sauce:
Canon EOS 6D Official Specs « Canon Rumors


----------



## Derrel

dPreview just put up its specification sheet here:  Canon EOS 6D: Digital Photography Review


----------



## molested_cow

Don't see a price on it yet.

What about flash sync?


----------



## Derrel

I read on dPreview that Adorama had the 6D for pre-order for $2,099 for a short while earlier today. RUMOR is that X-synch speed will be 1/180 second. A lot of people are worried about the 11-AF area focusing system, but it might actually be quite good. I read a comment that the AF is supposed to be "strong in low light", and hey...it might be. Nikon had multiple 11-area cameras,and they did okay...I know, they were DX, but still...

Adorama jumped the gun, and has since pulled the pre-order page. Here's a link showing the page. http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/adorama-jumps-the-gun-offers-eos-6d-preorder/


----------



## Danmunro_nz

Yes its here. Upgrade maybe. Here is the Canon NZ link EOS 6D - Canon New Zealand


----------



## mike55

The canon EOS 6D there is a video on canon Europe on YouTube and photonewsreview has just done a comparison of the EOS 7D and the EOS 6D at photokina on YouTube which you can see.


----------



## TheBiles

I think that the autofocus is pretty disappointing compared to the D600. It should have at least used the 7D's system. 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## TheFantasticG

I agree with Biles. It's the deal breaker for me. If I ever get a FF camera, the 6D won't be it.


----------



## fjrabon

for that rumored price, this is pretty super meh to me.  I couldn't care less about built in GPS, especially on a full frame camera.  This seems like the 'just because non-serious hobbyists will like to see that it's there' feature, as does the touch screen.  I think some cameras go crazy with number of autofocus points, but 11 seems a bit outdated to cover a full frame.  the rumored 1/180 max sync speed hurts.  4.5 fps makes it a near no-go for sports.  A lot happens in a quarter second in sports, and I doubt I'd ever use the burst mode if 4.5 is as fast as it'd go, and I'd probably be forced to just try to time everything by eye on single shot.  

Perhaps it will be a world beater in focus speed, even with just the 11 points.  Perhaps it will be pro level in low light performance.  

But for 2K, color me unimpressed, given what we know about it now.  When we get a lot more reviews out there, perhaps that changes.  

I guess I've been hoping for either a decent priced full frame pro style body, which both the D600 and 6D seem to have fallen short on feature wise, or a truly budget sub pro level full frame, which they've both been expensive for.   I guess those hopes are still a few years away.  Though perhaps the sad thing is that if this thing didn't have GPS and a touchscreen it could perhaps be approaching the price point where I'd consider it.  I'd guess those two features probably add $500 to the consumer's price.  For $1599 i'd be WAY more interested in this body.  But, Canon is probably hoping that those two features are the 'D600 slayer' features.


----------



## hukim0531

If 6D is given the same AF system as 7D, most people will prefer to buy 6D instead of 5D3 for $1400 less.  I'm pretty certain 6D will have less profit margin over 5D3 to begin with.  They will not want 6D eating into 5D3's market.  The way I see it, in equivalent terms to crop factor, 6D is like 60D and 5D3 is like 7D.  If 60D had similar AF to 7D, no one would want to pay the premium.

EDIT:  I am at least happy that 6D is getting 1/8000 rather than the rumored 1/4000.  And I'm pretty certain 11 point AF will be all cross type with higher sensitivity middle focus point.  6D is a good replacement for 5D2 at the same price range today and for those eyeing 5D2 price drop like me a great news indeed.


----------



## Compaq

This is still too expensive for most hobbyists. I miss a full frame digital camera with no fancy stuff like wifi and gps or really fancy menus with lots of crap that cost money to make. I'd like a camera with a 36x24 sensor, and basic adjustments only. Exposure and good ISO capabilities, that's all I need.


----------



## KenC

Compaq said:


> This is still too expensive for most hobbyists. I miss a full frame digital camera with no fancy stuff like wifi and gps or really fancy menus with lots of crap that cost money to make. I'd like a camera with a 36x24 sensor, and basic adjustments only. Exposure and good ISO capabilities, that's all I need.



+1

The current APS-C sensors are good enough that my desire for a larger sensor is much less than it was in the past.  I'm certainly not going to pay over $2K for one.


----------



## TheFantasticG

fjrabon said:
			
		

> for that rumored price, this is pretty super meh to me.  I couldn't care less about built in GPS, especially on a full frame camera.  This seems like the 'just because non-serious hobbyists will like to see that it's there' feature, as does the touch screen.  I think some cameras go crazy with number of autofocus points, but 11 seems a bit outdated to cover a full frame.  the rumored 1/180 max sync speed hurts.  4.5 fps makes it a near no-go for sports.  A lot happens in a quarter second in sports, and I doubt I'd ever use the burst mode if 4.5 is as fast as it'd go, and I'd probably be forced to just try to time everything by eye on single shot.
> 
> Perhaps it will be a world beater in focus speed, even with just the 11 points.  Perhaps it will be pro level in low light performance.
> 
> But for 2K, color me unimpressed, given what we know about it now.  When we get a lot more reviews out there, perhaps that changes.
> 
> I guess I've been hoping for either a decent priced full frame pro style body, which both the D600 and 6D seem to have fallen short on feature wise, or a truly budget sub pro level full frame, which they've both been expensive for.   I guess those hopes are still a few years away.  Though perhaps the sad thing is that if this thing didn't have GPS and a touchscreen it could perhaps be approaching the price point where I'd consider it.  I'd guess those two features probably add $500 to the consumer's price.  For $1599 i'd be WAY more interested in this body.  But, Canon is probably hoping that those two features are the 'D600 slayer' features.



Funny you should mention hobbyist because that is exactly who they are going after with the 6D (and Nikon with the D600). Not pros. It's your expectations that were overly inflated. I am the enthusiast (read: i dont make my money from cameras) that Canon and Nikon are marketing this camera to. I like built in GPS, Wifi, and touchscreen controls (I'll be ordering an EOS-M soon).. Looks to me like they are making cameras specifically for my market segment and marketing to us with these cameras. Don't be butthurt because they aren't pro. They have the 5DmK3 and D800 as the affordable pro FF cameras.

I didn't see where the official press release from Canon outlined touchscreen controls? Also, to the poster before this one I am posting, the press release from Canon only stated one cross type AF sensor at the center, and nothing about the others. I hope you are right about them all being cross type because that would bring it back into the ball game.


----------



## fjrabon

KenC said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is still too expensive for most hobbyists. I miss a full frame digital camera with no fancy stuff like wifi and gps or really fancy menus with lots of crap that cost money to make. I'd like a camera with a 36x24 sensor, and basic adjustments only. Exposure and good ISO capabilities, that's all I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> The current APS-C sensors are good enough that my desire for a larger sensor is much less than it was in the past.  I'm certainly not going to pay over $2K for one.
Click to expand...


And at this price point, for what you get, it makes little sense to me.  I'm much more likely to just pony up for the D800, 5DIII, D4 or 1D at this point than one of these compromise full frames.


----------



## hukim0531

TheFantasticG said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for that rumored price, this is pretty super meh to me.  I couldn't care less about built in GPS, especially on a full frame camera.  This seems like the 'just because non-serious hobbyists will like to see that it's there' feature, as does the touch screen.  I think some cameras go crazy with number of autofocus points, but 11 seems a bit outdated to cover a full frame.  the rumored 1/180 max sync speed hurts.  4.5 fps makes it a near no-go for sports.  A lot happens in a quarter second in sports, and I doubt I'd ever use the burst mode if 4.5 is as fast as it'd go, and I'd probably be forced to just try to time everything by eye on single shot.
> 
> Perhaps it will be a world beater in focus speed, even with just the 11 points.  Perhaps it will be pro level in low light performance.
> 
> But for 2K, color me unimpressed, given what we know about it now.  When we get a lot more reviews out there, perhaps that changes.
> 
> I guess I've been hoping for either a decent priced full frame pro style body, which both the D600 and 6D seem to have fallen short on feature wise, or a truly budget sub pro level full frame, which they've both been expensive for.   I guess those hopes are still a few years away.  Though perhaps the sad thing is that if this thing didn't have GPS and a touchscreen it could perhaps be approaching the price point where I'd consider it.  I'd guess those two features probably add $500 to the consumer's price.  For $1599 i'd be WAY more interested in this body.  But, Canon is probably hoping that those two features are the 'D600 slayer' features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention hobbyist because that is exactly who they are going after with the 6D (and Nikon with the D600). Not pros. It's your expectations that were overly inflated. I am the enthusiast (read: i dont make my money from cameras) that Canon and Nikon are marketing this camera to. I like built in GPS, Wifi, and touchscreen controls (I'll be ordering an EOS-M soon).. Looks to me like they are making cameras specifically for my market segment and marketing to us with these cameras. Don't be butthurt because they aren't pro. They have the 5DmK3 and D800 as the affordable pro FF cameras.
> 
> I didn't see where the official press release from Canon outlined touchscreen controls? Also, to the poster before this one I am posting, the press release from Canon only stated one cross type AF sensor at the center, and nothing about the others. I hope you are right about them all being cross type because that would bring it back into the ball game.
Click to expand...


Just read 6D preview on dpreview and I see your point is right about AF sensor being single cross type in the middle.  That is truly a bummer.  Why would anyone buy 6D over a used 5D2?  I could careless about GPS and wifi.  The only thing that would make any difference now is it's high ISO capability...


----------



## subscuck

Even as an enthusiast, I feel let down. I was hoping for a more bare bones FF at a price that made it attractive. At this price point, I have to agree that a used MKII or 7D are still more attractive options. At least it has a fixed screen. I hate to say it, as a long time Canon customer, but it seems these days Nikon does a better job catering to those who already own their product, rather than those they're trying to sell their product to. I'm still butt hurt over the discontinuation of the xxD line.


----------



## ducatiman1967

All I know is that I'm in the market for a 5D Mk3 and if the 6D helps drive prices lower I'll be happy.


----------



## JohnTrav

Do you think the 7D would still be the better camera for sports because of the auto focus system.  Image Quality wise I think my 7D is awesome.


----------



## ChuckV

I'm pretty sold on the 5D3, especially after seeing these specs. I just hope it bumps prices a little bit, otherwise I'll probably wait for another sale like the one Adorama just had.


----------



## jdag

hukim0531 said:


> EDIT:  I am at least happy that 6D is getting 1/8000 rather than the rumored 1/4000.  And I'm pretty certain 11 point AF will be all cross type with higher sensitivity middle focus point.  6D is a good replacement for 5D2 at the same price range today and for those eyeing 5D2 price drop like me a great news indeed.



Actually, no it doesn't.  Like the D600 it is maxed out at 1/4000.


Canon 6D shutter: 1/4000sec, 100,000 cycles
Nikon D600: 1/4000sec, 150,000 cycles


The other things that have the Canon forums buzzing:
Price = to D600
11 focus points vs 39 on D600
1/180 sec flash sync speed vs 1/200 on the D600
97% frame coverage vs 100% on D600
1 SD card slot vs 2 on the D600
4.5 FPS vs 5.5 on the D600
20.2 MP vs 24.3 on the D600
No built in flash (sure, not mandatory, but does come in handy and I would hate not having one)


----------



## TheBiles

Compaq said:


> This is still too expensive for most hobbyists. I miss a full frame digital camera with no fancy stuff like wifi and gps or really fancy menus with lots of crap that cost money to make. I'd like a camera with a 36x24 sensor, and basic adjustments only. Exposure and good ISO capabilities, that's all I need.



Let me introduce you to the 5D Classic.  There's your bare-bone full-frame for under a grand. Enjoy!


----------



## Overread

TheBiles said:


> Let me introduce you to the 5D Classic.  There's your bare-bone full-frame for under a grand. Enjoy!



True, but its a second hand market only - so supply is always a bit iffy and they might come with added age/wear and tear problems. I do think its a valid market area though and - yeah, like a few others I was wondering if Canon would pitch their new lower budget fullframe at the sub $1K market.


----------



## fjrabon

TheFantasticG said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention hobbyist because that is exactly who they are going after with the 6D (and Nikon with the D600). Not pros. It's your expectations that were overly inflated. I am the enthusiast (read: i dont make my money from cameras) that Canon and Nikon are marketing this camera to. I like built in GPS, Wifi, and touchscreen controls (I'll be ordering an EOS-M soon).. Looks to me like they are making cameras specifically for my market segment and marketing to us with these cameras. Don't be butthurt because they aren't pro. They have the 5DmK3 and D800 as the affordable pro FF cameras.
> 
> I didn't see where the official press release from Canon outlined touchscreen controls? Also, to the poster before this one I am posting, the press release from Canon only stated one cross type AF sensor at the center, and nothing about the others. I hope you are right about them all being cross type because that would bring it back into the ball game.



I could be okay with what this camera brought to the table IF it was $500 less. As is, you're paying near pro money for a camera that isn't as functional as a 7D for most real life shooting situations. To me, given the price and features, it's just bizarre. Especially considering the D600, which Nikon people are mildly disappointed with, beats it in virtually every measurable aspect.


----------



## Derrel

TheBiles said:


> I think that the autofocus is pretty disappointing compared to the D600. It should have at least used the 7D's system.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III



Well, let's give it a fair shot...as far as I know, this is the VERY FIRST EVER 11-point AF system Canon has used...they've had 9, and (9 + unmarked assist points), and 39, and 63, so on....but eleven??? THAT to me means it's quite likely to have a *NEW AF system*....don't be so quick to dismiss it...Nikon used 11 AF points in the D200, and the Fuji S5 Pro had an 11-point AF system, and the BEST autofocusing camera I have EVER used, the Nikon D2x...has eleven AF points. Of course, these are crop-framers...and the AF points cover fairly large parts of the frame. But still...

The number of AF points alone is not what determines how well the camera focuses or how it behaves...I think a smaller group, of say 4 active AF points, acting together with some intelligent analysis, is the fastest and best AF system under most conditions. Again....11-point AF...makes me think they developed an ALL-NEW, dedicated AF system for this camera. Again...like the D2x versus D3x, 11-point AF versus 51-point AF...I still think the D2x has the better-performing, more "sure" AF system, especially in dim,indoor or outdoor lighting near twilight. Yes, the fewer AF point system seems to be able to LOCK-ON, and track just a little bit more-consistently, and to achieve ONE-press Lock-On a bit more easily than the 51 point system using either 9-point active or 21-points active, when the D2x is using 4 of 11 points active in Group Dynamic AF mode.

I think this "counting of AF points" thing is like rating the beauty of a woman based ONLY UPON her bust measurement number, instead of her total,overall "*package*"...


----------



## rexbobcat

And from what I can tell it doesn't have a PC port?

Yes. This is truly an expensive hobbyist camera. lol


----------



## sovietdoc

In the last few years Canon has been getting more and more things wrong with the camera bodies.  After the great success of 5D2 for video, they're putting out cameras that do pretty much the same damn thing but cost 16k and up.  In their straight up "photography" segment, the only thing they did right is 1DX, because although 5d3 was a great upgrade to 5d2, Canon shooters got less for their money than Nikonians upgrading from D700 to D800.

Now, 6D vs D600?  For the money, D600 blows the canon away in every single category that matters except the ISO.  But if at ISO 6400 D600 looks clean, it won't matter that the canon goes up to 25k.  

If I was shopping for a FF right now, I'd definitely go Nikon this time.


----------



## sovietdoc

Derrel said:


> I think this "counting of AF points" thing is like rating the beauty of a woman based ONLY UPON her bust measurement number, instead of her total,overall "*package*"...



HAH

True, more points doesn't mean better AF, but I can bet D600 will have TONS better DR at low ISO.


----------



## Derrel

Right...no PC outlet. Same as the Nikon D600--no PC outlet. Solution?? Buy the Nikon AS-15, (accessory shoe, number 15) which works on ANY brand of ISO standard hot shoe, and gives you a nifty PC port, right there on the top of the pentaprism!!! $19.95. I have used my AS-15 on my Canons, and the little Nikon D40, for eight years now. I LIKE having the PC cord connected at the pentaprism....it's one heck of a lot BETTER place than on the left-hand side of the body...it's less in the way AND you can see when the cord is not attached! I sometimes use a PC cord for quickie setups when I don't want to dig out a trigger set...and with my Sunpak flash, it's ALWAYS shot with a PC cord hook-up.

Nikon AS-15 Sync Terminal Adapter (Hot Shoe to PC) 3066 B&H

Back-ordered! hah! First time in years! FlashZebra.com has Chinese-made ones. BUY TWO, just, because well...buy TWO!


----------



## Overread

To be fair with things like pocketwizards coming down in price and the cheap range of ebay wireless radio remotes I can see PC cords being something that could easily be phased out of all but the top level bodies as something more "limited" in market appeal. 

That said it will likely be $500 cheaper or so once it actually settles in the market. It's, eh, its still higher than I would have "liked" Canon to go with a body, but I will be interested to see where it really lands in performance and features against the 5DMII and the 7D.


----------



## Derrel

No PC outlet, but it DOES HAVE built-in Wi-Fi!!!


----------



## Canuk

I'm far interested in more in the performance of this camera than the spec sheet. 
So far there haven't been any images posted with this camera, and honestly that's what counts. 
How many times has it been said on here that the amount of mega pixels doesn't matter, but rather low light performance and color rendering, ect.


----------



## Dao

I think the 6D (or the 600D) is quite good as a studio camera.

- FF
- Wireless trigger capable for strobe (need add-on)
- Decent file size/resolutions

If the Wifi supports wifi tethering, it is going to be better. 

I believe most of the studio photographers do not like to have cords running around the studio anyway, missing PC port is not going to be an issue I think. 1/4000 or 1/8000, it doesn't really matter too much for studio shots in general.


----------



## ghache

Dao said:


> I think the 6D (or the 600D) is quite good as a studio camera.
> 
> - FF
> - Wireless trigger capable for strobe (need add-on)
> - Decent file size/resolutions
> 
> If the Wifi supports wifi tethering, it is going to be better.
> 
> I believe most of the studio photographers do not like to have cords running around the studio anyway, missing PC port is not going to be an issue I think. 1/4000 or 1/8000, it doesn't really matter too much for studio shots in general.



but at that price, the d600 is WAY more appealing


----------



## hukim0531

Looks like dpreview made their correction.  1/8000 shutter speed was originally in the 1st paragraph of the preview now it's gone.  Only if they made all 11 sensors cross type, it would have been a good contender against D600.  Here's to hoping that they really pumped up high ISO capability to produce clean sharp image w/out too much work on noise reduction or better yet, awesome dynamic range across all ISO.  That will be 6D's saving grace.  Seems Canon is too worried about 6D eating into market share of 5D3 and Nikon is driven mostly by their desperation to take away Canon's market share.  I applaud Nikon for one upping Canon.  I do hope this will turn the tide and result in higher market share by Nikon so Canon may rethink its strategy for the next generation.


----------



## sovietdoc

Comparing D600 and 6D side-by-side just makes me feel more disappointed in Canon..

I am almost thinking that D600 is more of a competitor to 5D Mark III than this 6D.  Sure, it's not as spiffy as 5D3 but it also is almost 1.5 grand less in price.  And it has uncompressed video out.


----------



## Derrel

I've been looking around to try and find out more information on the 6D from "hard core Canon" shooters... Canon's schizophrenic 6D doesn't know whether it's for pros or amateurs (video) | The Verge

Reaction to the 6D is very lukewarm it seems. NOT putting in the mic jack seems like a big blunder on the video front...

On balance though, the official Canon press release states, "*A new 11-point AF system* also offers the strongest low light performance of any Canon AF system to date. With *focusing down to EV-3, the equivalent of moonlight*, subjects remain in-focus in even the most challenging lighting conditions &#8211; offering the freedom to shoot landscapes or portraits at night and capture the true atmosphere of the scene with *minimal noise*."  [emphasis in bold added by Derrel]

Now, an AF system that works down to MINUS THREE Eeeeeee-vee!!! That's probably going to be no slouch!


----------



## Derrel

Canuk said:


> I'm far interested in more in the performance of this camera than the spec sheet.
> So far there haven't been any images posted with this camera, and honestly that's what counts.
> How many times has it been said on here that the amount of mega pixels doesn't matter, but rather low light performance and color rendering, ect.



Here are the first official high-rez samples and videos, from CANON itself.

Canon?EOS 6D?Sample Images & Movies

I've already DL'd a few....look pretty good, even as reduced 3.5 to 4 MB JPEG files.


----------



## Ernicus

Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the advantage of buying the 6D over the 7D.  The 7D has a few more features I like that the 6D doesn't.  The only thing, I see, is that the 6D is full frame.  Yay.  (sarcasm).

Just not seeing it.  

I do agree to one persons point thus far that it looks like it would be a good studio camera.  Kinda useless outside of the studio IMO though.

It really feels to me that they are marketing to idiots.  Nikon as well.  That is sad.  You know the type..the facebook fauxtographer who is shooting with a Rebel XSi and says "yeah...I'm thinking of going full frame so I can increase my sales and produce sharper and clearer images....the new one is badass and much more cheaper now"  

*shrug*  whatever.... time will tell.


----------



## ChuckV

Ernicus said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the advantage of buying the 6D over the 7D.  The 7D has a few more features I like that the 6D doesn't.  The only thing, I see, is that the 6D is full frame.  Yay.  (sarcasm).
> 
> Just not seeing it.
> 
> I do agree to one persons point thus far that it looks like it would be a good studio camera.  Kinda useless outside of the studio IMO though.
> 
> It really feels to me that they are marketing to idiots.  Nikon as well.  That is sad.  You know the type..the facebook fauxtographer who is shooting with a Rebel XSi and says "yeah...I'm thinking of going full frame so I can increase my sales and produce sharper and clearer images....the new one is badass and much more cheaper now"
> 
> *shrug*  whatever.... time will tell.


IQ, DR, and reduced noise at high ISO. For some, those advantages will outweigh what you lose. They don't for me personally.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks

I seem to be more positive on the 6D.  It makes sense in a way.  The 60D was the "what exactly is this supposed to be" camera.  It was the T3i with a few more features.  I see the 6D as what the 60D should have been, the ultimate hobby camera.  Comparison to the 7D I don't think is useful as the two are just in completely seperate realms of the market.  It sounds like many were expecting the 6D to be the 7 on steroids, but it really is more like the ultimate Canon Rebel.  Like a T4i turned up to the max.


----------



## hukim0531

Derrel said:


> Canuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm far interested in more in the performance of this camera than the spec sheet.
> So far there haven't been any images posted with this camera, and honestly that's what counts.
> How many times has it been said on here that the amount of mega pixels doesn't matter, but rather low light performance and color rendering, ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the first official high-rez samples and videos, from CANON itself.
> 
> Canon?EOS 6D?Sample Images & Movies
> 
> I've already DL'd a few....look pretty good, even as reduced 3.5 to 4 MB JPEG files.
Click to expand...


Thank you for link to sample image gallery.  I'm really interested in high ISO images but all high ISO shots are "coming soon".


----------



## sovietdoc

Ernicus said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the advantage of buying the 6D over the 7D.  The 7D has a few more features I like that the 6D doesn't.  The only thing, I see, is that the 6D is full frame.  Yay.  (sarcasm).



The biggest difference is the sensor, which is FF.

In a sense, comparing 7D with 6D is like comparing normal BMW 5 Series to BMW M5.  What is the difference?  The engine.  To those who care, that alone will make all the difference in the world and makes it worth the money.

Yes, 7D is nice, but if you need full-frame, you can't substitute it by anything else. 

And if you think that full frame is no big deal, you clearly do not need it.


----------



## Ernicus

ChuckV said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the advantage of buying the 6D over the 7D.  The 7D has a few more features I like that the 6D doesn't.  The only thing, I see, is that the 6D is full frame.  Yay.  (sarcasm).
> 
> Just not seeing it.
> 
> I do agree to one persons point thus far that it looks like it would be a good studio camera.  Kinda useless outside of the studio IMO though.
> 
> It really feels to me that they are marketing to idiots.  Nikon as well.  That is sad.  You know the type..the facebook fauxtographer who is shooting with a Rebel XSi and says "yeah...I'm thinking of going full frame so I can increase my sales and produce sharper and clearer images....the new one is badass and much more cheaper now"
> 
> *shrug*  whatever.... time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> IQ, DR, and reduced noise at high ISO. For some, those advantages will outweigh what you lose. They don't for me personally.
Click to expand...


The 7D if phenomenal at reduced noise at high iso, I shot 6400 often now that I can, with minimal or no trace of noise.  IQ...?  I doubt highly that the IQ of the 6D over the 7D will be that noticeable.  so those 2 alone out of the equation...what's left?


----------



## sovietdoc

PlanetStarbucks said:


> I seem to be more positive on the 6D.  It makes sense in a way.  The 60D was the "what exactly is this supposed to be" camera.  It was the T3i with a few more features.  I see the 6D as what the 60D should have been, the ultimate hobby camera.  Comparison to the 7D I don't think is useful as the two are just in completely seperate realms of the market.  It sounds like many were expecting the 6D to be the 7 on steroids, but it really is more like the ultimate Canon Rebel.  Like a T4i turned up to the max.



I would argue that 7D is what 60D should have been.  6D has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ernicus

sovietdoc said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the advantage of buying the 6D over the 7D.  The 7D has a few more features I like that the 6D doesn't.  The only thing, I see, is that the 6D is full frame.  Yay.  (sarcasm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest difference is the sensor, which is FF.
> 
> In a sense, comparing 7D with 6D is like comparing normal BMW 5 Series to BMW M5.  What is the difference?  The engine.  To those who care, that alone will make all the difference in the world and makes it worth the money.
> 
> Yes, 7D is nice, but if you need full-frame, you can't substitute it by anything else.
> 
> And if you think that full frame is no big deal, you clearly do not need it.
Click to expand...


Never said I did need it, and I don't which is why the 7D is fine for me.  Most who think they need FF truly don't either, as they have no clue why they "need" it except that they think it will make them better.

any other condescending attempted insulting remarks or is that it for now?


----------



## Ernicus

friend of mine hit me up and explained to me a bit about FF and their dof as well as low light handling, how much better it is over the 7D...which I am already impressed with.  So those two things clarified in terms I can understand...helps me assess this camera a bit better.  Still not something I need any time soon...but makes it appear not as "eh" as I initially thought...

just thought I'd add that to my initial thoughts on it.  as they are just that...thoughts....so I'm doing nothing but voicing opinion and thoughts on the matter.


----------



## mjhoward

jdag said:


> hukim0531 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I am at least happy that 6D is getting 1/8000 rather than the rumored 1/4000.  And I'm pretty certain 11 point AF will be all cross type with higher sensitivity middle focus point.  6D is a good replacement for 5D2 at the same price range today and for those eyeing 5D2 price drop like me a great news indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no it doesn't.  Like the D600 it is maxed out at 1/4000.
> 
> 
> Canon 6D shutter: 1/4000sec, 100,000 cycles
> Nikon D600: 1/4000sec, 150,000 cycles
> 
> 
> The other things that have the Canon forums buzzing:
> Price = to D600
> 11 focus points vs 39 on D600
> 1/180 sec flash sync speed vs 1/200 on the D600
> 97% frame coverage vs 100% on D600
> 1 SD card slot vs 2 on the D600
> 4.5 FPS vs 5.5 on the D600
> 20.2 MP vs 24.3 on the D600
> No built in flash (sure, not mandatory, but does come in handy and I would hate not having one)
Click to expand...


I also recall reading somewhere that the shutter only has a 100,000 rating vs the rated 150,000 of the D600


----------



## Steve5D

There's nothing about the 6D which is impressive enough to get me to hang up my 5D...


----------



## Derrel

Steve5D said:


> There's nothing about the 6D which is impressive enough to get me to hang up my 5D...



Dude...YOU, of ALL people on TPF could easily move to the 6D and become....*Steve6D*...I mean, think about it!!!!


----------



## fjrabon

Ernicus said:
			
		

> The 7D if phenomenal at reduced noise at high iso, I shot 6400 often now that I can, with minimal or no trace of noise.  IQ...?  I doubt highly that the IQ of the 6D over the 7D will be that noticeable.  so those 2 alone out of the equation...what's left?



If you don't see very noticeable noise from the 7D at ISO 6400, you're not looking very hard. Sure, it's not bad, but it's far from 'minimal or trace noise'.


----------



## sovietdoc

Ernicus said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the advantage of buying the 6D over the 7D.  The 7D has a few more features I like that the 6D doesn't.  The only thing, I see, is that the 6D is full frame.  Yay.  (sarcasm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest difference is the sensor, which is FF.
> 
> In a sense, comparing 7D with 6D is like comparing normal BMW 5 Series to BMW M5.  What is the difference?  The engine.  To those who care, that alone will make all the difference in the world and makes it worth the money.
> 
> Yes, 7D is nice, but if you need full-frame, you can't substitute it by anything else.
> 
> And if you think that full frame is no big deal, you clearly do not need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said I did need it, and I don't which is why the 7D is fine for me.  Most who think they need FF truly don't either, as they have no clue why they "need" it except that they think it will make them better.
> 
> any other condescending attempted insulting remarks or is that it for now?
Click to expand...


Sorry, not trying to insult in any way, I was just saying.  I would probably agree that a lot of people who say they "need" FF, don't really "need" it.  But some do, there are just a few of those. I am still not sure why bother with this 6D, I guess if Derrel is right and the AF performance does prove to be a lot better over D600.  But if it isn't, one would have to be nuts to get 6D over D600.  Now, if you have a lot of Canon glass, that could be another story.


----------



## Ernicus

fjrabon said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7D if phenomenal at reduced noise at high iso, I shot 6400 often now that I can, with minimal or no trace of noise.  IQ...?  I doubt highly that the IQ of the 6D over the 7D will be that noticeable.  so those 2 alone out of the equation...what's left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see very noticeable noise from the 7D at ISO 6400, you're not looking very hard. Sure, it's not bad, but it's far from 'minimal or trace noise'.
Click to expand...


So by saying "you're not looking very hard" would imply that one would need to look "hard" to notice it.  Having to look hard to notice something would classify it as not very "noticeable" in my book.  Thanks for solidifying my statement for me.  ;-)

Is it better than the full frames out there, of course not.  Does it do a damn good job at it, imo yes it does.  Is it worth the upgrade?  To me, no.  All are opinions and should be taken as just that.  Opinions.


----------



## Danmunro_nz

I have read the review and I'm not sold on it. When the time comes I upgrade I think I will either get a new 7d or a good 2nd hand 5d mk2.


----------



## MLeeK

hukim0531 said:


> If 6D is given the same AF system as 7D, most people will prefer to buy 6D instead of 5D3 for $1400 less.  I'm pretty certain 6D will have less profit margin over 5D3 to begin with.  They will not want 6D eating into 5D3's market.  The way I see it, in equivalent terms to crop factor, 6D is like 60D and 5D3 is like 7D.  If 60D had similar AF to 7D, no one would want to pay the premium.
> 
> EDIT:  I am at least happy that 6D is getting 1/8000 rather than the rumored 1/4000.  And I'm pretty certain 11 point AF will be all cross type with higher sensitivity middle focus point.  6D is a good replacement for 5D2 at the same price range today and for those eyeing 5D2 price drop like me a great news indeed.



Those are official specs out. And the 11AF points aren't all cross type. ONE is. Epic fail on Canon's part. 
From Canon's website:


> AF Points
> 11 points
> 
> It really is what Derrel had said: a bid from canon to capture some of the resale market. If I had to choose between a USED 5d2 and a NEW 6D? It's a no brainer. 6D. Newer sensor with upgraded abilities and a NEW camera.
> 
> Center: cross-type at f/5.6; vertical line-sensitive at f/2.8.
> 
> Upper and lower AF points: vertical line-sensitive AF at f/5.6.
> 
> Other AF points: Horizontal line-sensitive AF at f/5.6.



Perhaps altering the vertical line and horizontal line will make a difference? I am not holding my breath. Even the crappy focus in the 5d2 is 9 AF Points (1 Cross Type) PLUS 6 AF Assist Points . 
BIG let down.

It is what Derrel speculated before: A bid by canon to capture the resale market. If I had to choose between a USED 5d2 and the 6D? It's a no brainer. 
Which just ticks me off. I waited to sell that damn 5d2 of mine. Crud.


----------



## Mach0

I haven't read alllllll of the post but maybe it's tailored to the shooters who complained about the 5d mk ii's AF.... As in a smaller body, similar AF with a better low light capable AF point? I'm on a limb so forgive me if I mentioned what others might have said. My wild guess is that this will take place of the 5d mkii, the mk iii will be the bridge between this and the flagship canon body...That. I presume, it will have an AF system of the mk iii but with a crazy number of fps. I am not fully versed in the canon bodies but It makes sense in some ways.


----------



## rexbobcat

Mach0 said:
			
		

> I haven't read alllllll of the post but maybe it's tailored to the shooters who complained about the 5d mk ii's AF.... As in a smaller body, similar AF with a better low light capable AF point? I'm on a limb so forgive me if I mentioned what others might have said. My wild guess is that this will take place of the 5d mkii, the mk iii will be the bridge between this and the flagship canon body...That. I presume, it will have an AF system of the mk iii but with a crazy number of fps. I am not fully versed in the canon bodies but It makes sense in some ways.



You mean the 1DX? Lol


----------



## Mach0

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> You mean the 1DX? Lol



Yes I guess lol.


----------



## fjrabon

Ernicus said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7D if phenomenal at reduced noise at high iso, I shot 6400 often now that I can, with minimal or no trace of noise.  IQ...?  I doubt highly that the IQ of the 6D over the 7D will be that noticeable.  so those 2 alone out of the equation...what's left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see very noticeable noise from the 7D at ISO 6400, you're not looking very hard. Sure, it's not bad, but it's far from 'minimal or trace noise'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So by saying "you're not looking very hard" would imply that one would need to look "hard" to notice it.  Having to look hard to notice something would classify it as not very "noticeable" in my book.  Thanks for solidifying my statement for me.  ;-)
> 
> Is it better than the full frames out there, of course not.  Does it do a damn good job at it, imo yes it does.  Is it worth the upgrade?  To me, no.  All are opinions and should be taken as just that.  Opinions.
Click to expand...


I would label the noise at ISO 6400 on the 7D as 'barely usable if you absolutely have no way around shooting at that high of an ISO whatsoever'  And I shoot at ISO 6400 just about every other day on the 7D.  Sometimes you do what you have to do to avoid blurry images, but the 7D's high ISO performance is a far sight from any full frame made in the last three years I've ever used.  Like not even remotely in the ballpark.  Comparing it and, say, a 5D MkII is like literal night and day.


----------



## Overread

I get the feeling that Canon's marketing department need a few more actual photographers in there, because when they make cuts they make daft feeling ones. That or they are trying to view the world through blinkers and are ignoring the market options out in the second hand market to the point where the second hand market actually threatens what they release as new products. 

The 6D feels - lost. Which is odd because when they did the 60D they actually came out with a good result - cheaper than the 7D, lower spec, but well featured that if you couldn't go for the 7D the 60D would do you well. The 6D feels iffy, they've got some good features in there, but they've also appeared to ignore or cut others, no microphone jack sounds very odd - yes pros will use an external sound system; but a pro who's got the budget for a separate sound recording system is likely going to go for a higher end body anyway. 

I don't know - the sensor and its high ISO performance might be its saving grace against the other features it seems to lack or at least under perform on; and the AF setup will have to be given some field tests before it can fully be ruled on how effective it actually is. Though I'm surprised that they stuck to just one cross point - I would have thought they could have easily fitted a few more in there without threatening the other market lines they have going.


----------



## Canuk

The reviews that I have read, say that it has an external mike jack, but is missing the jack for the head phones.


----------



## Overread

Canuk said:


> The reviews that I have read, say that it has an external mike jack, but is missing the jack for the head phones.



Ohhhhhh 
that's not so bad then - a pain for some situations, but eh not that bad.


----------



## MLeeK

PlanetStarbucks said:


> I seem to be more positive on the 6D.  It makes sense in a way.  The 60D was the "what exactly is this supposed to be" camera.  It was the T3i with a few more features.  I see the 6D as what the 60D should have been, the ultimate hobby camera.  Comparison to the 7D I don't think is useful as the two are just in completely seperate realms of the market.  It sounds like many were expecting the 6D to be the 7 on steroids, but it really is more like the ultimate Canon Rebel.  Like a T4i turned up to the max.



Except with a price tag of the 7D on steroids.


----------



## Derrel

Chit costs money these days. This camera is going to be $2000 within a matter of weeks, I suspect. I went to the Canon, Japan site and downloaded some large-ish JPEG files, and watched two videos shot entirely on the 6D, with some fine Canon lenses: 100-L macro, 50/1.2-L, 24-105 f/4 L IS USM, 70-200 2.8 Mark II, and so on...the video looked great! The inside of the old abandoned mine video looked great! The shots of the cute Asian model in the flowing white skirt, photographed in near-darkness by the roaring waterfall, with the wind blowing her skirt, and a lantern held in her hand--looked AWESOME!!!! This camera has an all-new. 20.2 megapixel full-frame sensor...with BIG pixel wells! This camera appears to have very solid imaging capabilities, in both stills and video. For $2k. I know, it's two thousand dollars. But cripes...these days even a Sigma 2.8 zoom lens is approaching that same price level. This is a FF camera, built upon, basically, a 60D-sized chassis and frame...three years ago, people would have been going ape$hit over this camera, at this price, with THIS kind of image quality. Just sayin...

Yes, the Nikon D600 has higher specifications at the identical price. But that's a Nikon. it might as well be an Oldsmobile, or a Dell computer...it has zero bearing on a Canon camera shooter. Go to the Canon site. Look at some sample images, done at night. Download the portrait samples. Look at the star shots. Watch the video of the woman in the forest. Buy the danged camera.


----------



## Ernicus

fjrabon said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see very noticeable noise from the 7D at ISO 6400, you're not looking very hard. Sure, it's not bad, but it's far from 'minimal or trace noise'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by saying "you're not looking very hard" would imply that one would need to look "hard" to notice it.  Having to look hard to notice something would classify it as not very "noticeable" in my book.  Thanks for solidifying my statement for me.  ;-)
> 
> Is it better than the full frames out there, of course not.  Does it do a damn good job at it, imo yes it does.  Is it worth the upgrade?  To me, no.  All are opinions and should be taken as just that.  Opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would label the noise at ISO 6400 on the 7D as 'barely usable if you absolutely have no way around shooting at that high of an ISO whatsoever'  And I shoot at ISO 6400 just about every other day on the 7D.  Sometimes you do what you have to do to avoid blurry images, but the 7D's high ISO performance is a far sight from any full frame made in the last three years I've ever used.  Like not even remotely in the ballpark.  Comparing it and, say, a 5D MkII is like literal night and day.
Click to expand...


well yeah, I would not compare it to a 5dm2 or 3, that's silly.  For what it is, it's great.  Now, my initial thought on the 6D was that to me, the other features are pretty much meaningless, so the only advantage I see to the 6D is FF and better low light...even if its huge or small...doesn't matter...and to me those two things are not enough to warrant the upgrade.  So i hope I didn't come off as trying to compare the 7D and a 5DM2, was simply stating that that one feature is not enough for me to drool over the 6D.


----------



## sovietdoc

I am more interested to see what new 7D will be like.  Please don't let it be old rebranded $#!+, oh pretty pleeease...


----------



## Ernicus

sovietdoc said:


> I am more interested to see what new 7D will be like.  Please don't let it be old rebranded $#!+, oh pretty pleeease...



My guess would be same thing, more megapix, wireless flash ability, maybe touchscreen.   All just a guess though.  

*edit*  well...and the digic 5 processor obviously.


----------



## Overread

sovietdoc said:


> I am more interested to see what new 7D will be like.  Please don't let it be old rebranded $#!+, oh pretty pleeease...



Most upgrades never feel worth it to those who own the previous version. The 50D didn't feel that special over the 40D - the 1DMIV didn't feel that special over the 1DIII (from what I've heard) and the rebels never look that good model to model. There are a few exceptions, but they tend to come with a big price jump (like the 50D to 7D and the 5DMII to the 5DMIII). 
A 7DII will either aim at the same/similar price bracket and be good, but not good enough to make 7D owners want to rush out and buy it; or it will look stunning to 7D owners, but come with a £500-1000 price increase over the settled 7D price (that is to say the MII price would still be significantly higher after the release price lowers in the market).


----------



## greybeard

Compaq said:


> This is still too expensive for most hobbyists. I miss a full frame digital camera with no fancy stuff like wifi and gps or really fancy menus with lots of crap that cost money to make. I'd like a camera with a 36x24 sensor, and basic adjustments only. Exposure and good ISO capabilities, that's all I need.


^^^^What he said!!


----------



## prodigy2k7

Is the 6D SD card only? No CF? What is better for speed and larger space? I Know the 7D is CF card. I also know the 5d3 has dual slots. Cf and sd. Are we moving over to SD?


----------



## rexbobcat

prodigy2k7 said:
			
		

> Is the 6D SD card only? No CF? What is better for speed and larger space? I Know the 7D is CF card. I also know the 5d3 has dual slots. Cf and sd. Are we moving over to SD?



CF cards are faster and can hold more space, usually, than SD cards.


----------



## belial

It looks good to me. Could possibly be my next upgrade. I could care less about wifi and gps. The auto focus seems fine for my needs though and the sensor sounds pretty decent. By the time I'm ready for it, it should be a lot cheaper.


----------



## rexbobcat

If its sensor is as good as the 5DIII and the AF is as sensitive as it supposedly is, then I could consider it


----------



## jake337

Oh my lord, oh my lord.  Another camera released without the EXACT specs I, as just a consumer, would want in a camera......


Seriously, to all the whiners and arm flailing folk.  Why wold a company kill there sales of the flagship models by offering the same features in a consumer model?


If you want all the features, pay for the flagship and write it off in your taxes!




I'm with Compaq on this one though.  I know it will never happen but I would also love a FF or larger digital body with these controls.

"M"
shutterpseed
Aperture
ISO
and built in radio triggers!


I know it will never happen though as I'm just a consumer.


It would be super cool if Canon or Nikon offered a "custom" option when ordering from them.


----------



## TexasTea

Neat to hear what everyone has been saying about the 6D in this thread!  I got a chance to run over to our local camera shop on my lunch break, and had a brief hands-on with the 6D.  The body is surprisingly light!  Coming from holding my 7D every day, it's a noticeable difference.  The auto-focus for the quick shots inside the store worked just as expected, it was too hard to tell any major results from the time I had with the camera.  Surprisingly, one of my favorite things about the 6D is the new button configuration.  It made access to features, settings, and playback incredibly easy.  Not that I have any complaints with the old configuration, however this "new" configuration just felt right.  I can easily see this camera in my entourage in the coming weeks (with the nicely discounted EF 24-105mm), depending on how fast they fly off the shelves...


----------



## hukim0531

Sorry if this has been posted already, but DigitalRev compares 6D to D600.  Other than the number of cross-type AF points and FPS, I think 6D trumps D600 especially in low light conditions.  DigitalRev site is such a Nikon fanboy.  I can't believe Kai's conclusion at the end.


----------



## TheFantasticG

hukim0531 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been posted already, but DigitalRev compares 6D to D600.  Other than the number of cross-type AF points and FPS, I think 6D trumps D600 especially in low light conditions.  DigitalRev site is such a Nikon fanboy.  I can't believe Kai's conclusion at the end.



I think the other way and alittle to the right. I think the D600 triumphs over the 6D except in low light, wifi, and GPS. Too bad they didn't cover focusing speed in moon light or candle light conditions. I always thought, to boot, that DigitalRev vids were more Canon fanboys.


----------



## Weshotthat

I just bought this camera. I LOVE it! It is my first Canon DSLR. I've been a Nikon girl since going pro many years ago. Which I still Love Nikon but had to make a switch. The WiFi on this Camera is AWESOME! You download the app and then your iphone operates your camera with previews etc. That is a super cool new feature not seen with any other cameras.


----------



## Southtown57

Weshotthat said:


> I just bought this camera. I LOVE it! It is my first Canon DSLR. I've been a Nikon girl since going pro many years ago. Which I still Love Nikon but had to make a switch. The WiFi on this Camera is AWESOME! You download the app and then your iphone operates your camera with previews etc. That is a super cool new feature not seen with any other cameras.



Why did you have to make the switch? I shoot Canon but I honestly think the Nikon D600 is better than the Canon 6D, plus it's cheaper.


----------



## PagesPhotography

Weshotthat said:


> I just bought this camera. I LOVE it! It is my first Canon DSLR. I've been a Nikon girl since going pro many years ago. Which I still Love Nikon but had to make a switch. The WiFi on this Camera is AWESOME! You download the app and then your iphone operates your camera with previews etc. That is a super cool new feature not seen with any other cameras.



X2, we love the wifi modes as well!  We havent used the camera for too much shooting yet, but we've just been playing around with the different features.


----------

